
Debian GNU/Hurd 2013 released - cpeterso
https://www.gnu.org/software/hurd/news/2013-05-debian_gnu_hurd_2013.html
======
avolcano
Honest question: is Hurd used in production anywhere? I wasn't aware it was
still being actively developed.

~~~
yebyen
Hurd has certainly made strides, we're way past the days when you needed to
compile your own translator for /dev/random to make an implementation of sshd
possible. I have not tried it this year, but last year I was quite impressed
at the progress in ease of installation, driver support, and use.

I just skimmed the Phoronix review from 2011, and I was surprised to see that
Hurd outperformed Linux in some categories by a narrow margin, and in others
it did not lose by a complete landslide. It's still i386-only, so you know
what to expect at least a little bit.

I think a more fair comparison would be Debian GNU/kFreeBSD and Debian
GNU/Hurd, since the developer base for each is probably comparatively small.
Glad to hear the HURD is still alive. GNU/kFreeBSD has NOT had any release
since wheezy or since 9.1, to look at their website, so if numreleases or
first-mover is any indicator of progress, take that into account.

Sorry to say all this and have to answer, no, I am not using Hurd for
anything. Interested as you are to hear if anyone is, and for exactly what. I
would be surprised to hear that anywhere it "really shines" compared to any
other platform.

~~~
duskwuff
> GNU/kFreeBSD has NOT had any release since wheezy…

Debian Wheezy was just released earlier this month.

~~~
__alexs
I assume he meant squeeze, which is from 2011. That's the latest release I can
find.

~~~
yebyen
Yes, I meant since the Debian GNU/Linux Wheezy release, kFreeBSD has not had a
new release. The latest (documented) kFreeBSD release is squeeze.

Similarly, the latest notes about a kFreeBSD kernel are that 9.0 will be in
Wheezy, but no mention of 9.1. That was a fairly ridiculous use of 'since.'

------
drdaeman
Last time I checked there was no working sound subsystem in GNU/Hurd, but this
was about 4 years ago or so. Anyone knows, did things change since then?

------
kriro
Seems like the "What operating system are you" quiz needs to be updated.
Pretty cool news, congratulations to the team.

I have some spare machine and will give it a go (or try it in a VM first if
that's an option).

If anyone feels like writing a technical book some OS design book with the
Mach microkernel and GNU/Hurd in general would probably be interesting.

------
ap22213
Cool. I also heard that Duke Nukem Forever[1] was recently released.

But, in all seriousness, I'll probably end up installing this over the weekend
:(

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duke_Nukem>

~~~
yyqux
In 2001 we'll all be playing Duke Nukem Forever on our SPARC desktops running
GNU Hurd.

------
RexRollman
I personally do not see a need for GNU/Hurd but I do applaud their
tenaciousness.

------
kamaal
Talking about stability of a kernel. How is that measured?

------
bcl
Do they really not have a 64bit version?

~~~
mattl
There's a 64-bit version, but it only works in Xen right now.

------
azinman2
Hurd: The long arduous march to nowhere.

Beyond tinkerers, that is.

